# Cinema Connect Kit



## JDookie (Nov 25, 2009)

Do I have to subscribe/pay for "Whole Home DVR" to use a Cinema Connect Kit? I have had DirecTV for two years now and just got Internet installed in my home a month ago (I live in a rural area where it wasn't a available until recently). Until now I have just been enjoying my DirecTV with no On-Demand or Pay Per View access. Well, now that I have Internet, I'd like to take advantage of the On-Demand service. My system consists of a SWM dish/splitter setup and two HD DVR receivers, one being an HR22-100 and the other a HR24-500. 

So will I get access to On-Demand programming by just installing a hard wired Cinema Connect Kit, or will I have to subscribe to Whole Home DVR for it to work?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You can use it without whole-home service, no problem.


----------



## JDookie (Nov 25, 2009)

Awesome! I picked one up on eBay. After using some "eBay bucks" that I had, I only paid $6.00, so if it works, it will be well worth it.


----------



## JDookie (Nov 25, 2009)

Okay, I ran into a snag. I got the new CCK in the mail, installed it, and it's working great on my HR24-500, but not at all on my HR22-100. Does the HR22 need one of those external DECA devices to connect to the internet via the CCK?


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

JDookie said:


> Okay, I ran into a snag. I got the new CCK in the mail, installed it, and it's working great on my HR24-500, but not at all on my HR22-100. Does the HR22 need one of those external DECA devices to connect to the internet via the CCK?


Yes it does Hx24 models and higher have built in DECA's. All lower models require an external DECA.


----------



## JDookie (Nov 25, 2009)

Okay, now I'm confused. The whole point of me getting the CCK was to enable On Demand access to my two receivers. I was under the impression that by adding the CCK it would be the only device needed, no mess, no fuss. 

Here's the thing, I have ethernet connections available directly behind each receiver. Would I be doing the same thing as using the CCK and DECA units if I just connect each receiver to my home network via ethernet, and not even bother with the CCK??

I guess the part I am confused about is, I was under the impression that the CCK was required to gain On Demand access. Am I wrong?


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

JDookie said:


> Okay, now I'm confused. The whole point of me getting the CCK was to enable On Demand access to my two receivers. I was under the impression that by adding the CCK it would be the only device needed, no mess, no fuss.
> 
> Here's the thing, I have ethernet connections available directly behind each receiver. Would I be doing the same thing as using the CCK and DECA units if I just connect each receiver to my home network via ethernet, and not even bother with the CCK??
> 
> I guess the part I am confused about is, I was under the impression that the CCK was required to gain On Demand access. Am I wrong?


A CCK is required to broadcast internet to your entire SWIM network. The receivers need to be able to separate the network information from the satellite information which is what a DECA (DIRECTV Ethernet Coax Adapter) does. Newer model receivers have the DECA built in, older model receivers require external ones. 
The CCK is not required to gain internet access for on-demand or other internet dependent features unless you have whole-home DVR. If you don't have whole-home DVR you can just run an Ethernet cable from your router to each receiver or place a wireless adapter behind each receiver. Depending on your situation it may be easier to just get a CCK and DECA's for the receivers that need them.

*Edit: Just to clarify - If you go the route of using an Ethernet connection or wireless adapters to the back of the receiver, each receiver will need one. This method will not broadcast internet to your entire SWIM network.*


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

A CCK is simply an network bridge. It converts wired Ethernet or WiFi into Ethernet over coax (DirecTV's version being called DECA). It's only purpose is to put Internet and local network access onto the same cable that carries the satellite signal. Only the newer receivers have the ability to separate out the network traffic built-in. On older units you need an external DECA adapter to split out the network traffic and convert it back to regular Ethernet. If all you want is the ability to download on-demand content, simply connecting each receiver to your LAN with Ethernet cables will do the trick.


----------



## JDookie (Nov 25, 2009)

Okay, now I get it. Thank you both very much for the clarification. I guess I jumped the gun by buying the CCK thinking that it was required for what I wanted to do. I'm just going to connect the HR22 directly to my home network and call it a day. Thank you both again for the help.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"JDookie" said:


> Okay, now I get it. Thank you both very much for the clarification. I guess I jumped the gun by buying the CCK thinking that it was required for what I wanted to do. I'm just going to connect the HR22 directly to my home network and call it a day. Thank you both again for the help.


Just one thing to consider, if you are going to use an Ethernet cable to connect the HR22, I would remove the CCK and connect an Ethernet cable directly to the HR24. The reason for this is because if you use the CCK for the HR24, you will have Ethernet traffic traveling over the coax network. While this is fine for the HR24, the HR22 is still going to be receiving that Ethernet traffic. The difference is that the HR22 does not have a DECA built-in. What this means is that the HR22 will be inundated with the DECA frequencies, which it can't handle. This can cause problems with the receiver. In that case, you would want to install a Band Stop Filter (BSF) on the back of the HR22.

As such, the easier thing to do would be to remove the CCK and hook the HR24 directly via Ethernet.

- Merg


----------



## pduh (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey everyone first, and foremost I apologize to the OP for hijacking his, or her thread don't want to start a new thread since it is about the connection kit. 

I do have a question/problem, yesterday I just got the connection kit from the mail actually Directv mail it to me on fedex but anyways I just got the connection kit. I already hook it up, and I already succeed the set up with my internet connection, I check the connection which it is connect to the internet I can get on Pandora with no problem. 

But when I try to keep going to the TV Apps it won't let me I only get a message that says "No Internet Detected. Please make sure your receiver is connect to the internet and try again." The internet is connect and like I say I have no problem go to Pandora but not the TV Apps the DVR I have is HR34-700.

I did check the four lights and all four is on and a solid green, and my internet is connect. Am I missing something?


----------



## smitbret (Mar 27, 2011)

JDookie said:


> Okay, now I get it. Thank you both very much for the clarification. I guess I jumped the gun by buying the CCK thinking that it was required for what I wanted to do. I'm just going to connect the HR22 directly to my home network and call it a day. Thank you both again for the help.


Just call tech support and tell them you need a couple of DECA adapters for your HR22. They're 100% free. Then you'll be able to hook the CCK in the "legit" way and be whole home ready if you decide to jump on that. 1-800-531-5000.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"smitbret" said:


> Just call tech support and tell them you need a couple of DECA adapters for your HR22. They're 100% free. Then you'll be able to hook the CCK in the "legit" way and be whole home ready if you decide to jump on that. 1-800-531-5000.


Good suggestion.

(And you would just need one DECA adapter--not a couple for the HR22)

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"pduh" said:


> Hey everyone first, and foremost I apologize to the OP for hijacking his, or her thread don't want to start a new thread since it is about the connection kit.
> 
> I do have a question/problem, yesterday I just got the connection kit from the mail actually Directv mail it to me on fedex but anyways I just got the connection kit. I already hook it up, and I already succeed the set up with my internet connection, I check the connection which it is connect to the internet I can get on Pandora with no problem.
> 
> ...


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

Don't worry about starting a new thread. That's actually the best thing to do. I wouldn't worry myself with TV Apps not working right now. They are kinda in flux right now and there is not much there to work with right now. It can also take up to 24 hours for all Internet features to be enabled. The best way to check to make sure you are Internet connected is to hit the DASH key while you are watching TV. You will get a pop-up that says COAX Connected and Internet Connected. If it does not say the latter, something is not set up correctly.

Also, since you have a HR34, you can forgo the CCK, if you wish. The HR34 can act like a CCK if you plug an Ethernet cable directly into it. The one benefit of doing this is that you don't have an extra device that you need to power or have plugged in.

- Merg


----------



## pduh (Oct 19, 2012)

The Merg said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk!
> 
> Don't worry about starting a new thread. That's actually the best thing to do. I wouldn't worry myself with TV Apps not working right now. They are kinda in flux right now and there is not much there to work with right now. It can also take up to 24 hours for all Internet features to be enabled. The best way to check to make sure you are Internet connected is to hit the DASH key while you are watching TV. You will get a pop-up that says COAX Connected and Internet Connected. If it does not say the latter, something is not set up correctly.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the welcome! Earlier today during the day the TV apps is available and running smoothly so how about that. Only thing is I cannot find the youtube so either I must be blind, or something I don't know about lol.

I didn't even know that thanks for the info! Good thing I do not have to pay the CCK since one of my deals that I got the CCK for free when I was upgrading last weekend so I do not have to bang my head to the wall for wasting my money on the CCK with their original price before the deal they give me.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

pduh said:


> Thank you for the welcome! Earlier today during the day the TV apps is available and running smoothly so how about that. Only thing is I cannot find the youtube so either I must be blind, or something I don't know about lol.
> 
> I didn't even know that thanks for the info! Good thing I do not have to pay the CCK since one of my deals that I got the CCK for free when I was upgrading last weekend so I do not have to bang my head to the wall for wasting my money on the CCK with their original price before the deal they give me.


No problem. As for YouTube, some of the Internet features can take up to 24 hours before they appear.

- Merg


----------



## pduh (Oct 19, 2012)

The Merg said:


> No problem. As for YouTube, some of the Internet features can take up to 24 hours before they appear.
> 
> - Merg


Uh ok that explains it I thought all the features will come at the same time rather 24 hours, or earlier.


----------

